
Show HN: JobPatrol – Monitor if a website you are visiting has jobs open - duiker101
https://github.com/duiker101/JobsPatrol
======
duiker101
I recently started looking for jobs again and I often like to see if the
websites I visit have any open positions but I get annoying having to find the
link to the career pages. So I made an extremely simple browser extension to
make the process faster. That's all.

~~~
duxup
Career pages are the worst.

I was applying for a job at one site... you had to watch several minutes of
videos, and answer a questions about the videos before you could submit your
application. It was like they put their high level "welcome to the company"
videos in front of people applying. Brutal.

~~~
duiker101
Wow that's the polar opposite of the experience I had. The last 2 jobs I had I
applied via those pages and I always felt like it was a more direct way to get
in touch with the team rather than going through a recruiter.

------
duxup
I'm trying to add the chrome extension but when I choose add I get the error:

"Could not decode image: 'icon.png'"

Not sure if this is more me or the extension.

~~~
duiker101
I'll check it as soon as possible, thanks for letting me know

------
eapartridge
Hey! Looks very interesting. Unfortunately, the link on the Readme.MD appears
to be broken for Firefox.

~~~
duiker101
Fixed, [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
GB/firefox/addon/jobpatrol/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
GB/firefox/addon/jobpatrol/)

